# flow bindings and powder



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

Personally, I have Found Flows to be terrible in deep snow, at least in the wet west coast poo. Real powder might not be as bad. What happens is that when you jam your foot into the binding, the snow compresses around the boot and you can't get the boot in as far as normal, then you can't snap it shut.

Having said that, this was before NX2s, so using the regular strap-in option might work better.


----------



## phillyphan (Sep 22, 2016)

Donutz said:


> Personally, I have Found Flows to be terrible in deep snow, at least in the wet west coast poo. Real powder might not be as bad. What happens is that when you jam your foot into the binding, the snow compresses around the boot and you can't get the boot in as far as normal, then you can't snap it shut.
> 
> Having said that, this was before NX2s, so using the regular strap-in option might work better.


I second this. I used flows in the beginning when I was learning and then quickly switched.


----------



## DudeAbides (Feb 27, 2017)

You can strap in to the newer ones just like traditional bindings if you want. It's a non-issue anymore.


----------



## Snow Hound (Jul 21, 2012)

DudeAbides said:


> It's a non-issue anymore.


Yeah, well, you know, that's just, like, your opinion, man.

Sent from my ONE E1001 using Tapatalk


----------



## phillyphan (Sep 22, 2016)

DudeAbides said:


> You can strap in to the newer ones just like traditional bindings if you want. It's a non-issue anymore.


Out of curiosity, why would you buy a flow binding if you didn't want the rear entry?


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

It's a non issue for me. I have some Fuse GTs on my Enigma. It's actually nice if you ever have to strap in somewhere steep. You just gotta turn around. Easy.


----------



## DudeAbides (Feb 27, 2017)

phillyphan said:


> Out of curiosity, why would you buy a flow binding if you didn't want the rear entry?




Who's talking about that? The question was about in powder. Not all the time...in powder, in which case strapping in traditionally is easier.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

phillyphan said:


> Out of curiosity, why would you buy a flow binding if you didn't want the rear entry?


Cause they just genuinely ride well


----------



## leeh (Aug 3, 2017)

cheers for the input
I'm currently on burton cartels at the minute but don't like them - snapped 2 straps in 1 year - 1 snapped strap cost me half day riding in japan last winter as couldn't get it fixed on mountain. I had previously used and still use my burton missons (8 yrs+) but since I'm getting slightly older and less agile the flow step ins kind of appeal but debating if they are worth splurging the cash on especially as I like to ride the deep stuff and will be of any benefit to me


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

leeh said:


> cheers for the input
> I'm currently on burton cartels at the minute but don't like them - snapped 2 straps in 1 year - 1 snapped strap cost me half day riding in japan last winter as couldn't get it fixed on mountain. I had previously used and still use my burton missons (8 yrs+) but since I'm getting slightly older and less agile the flow step ins kind of appeal but debating if they are worth splurging the cash on especially as I like to ride the deep stuff and will be of any benefit to me


Oh you're old. Haha 
Yeah you will love em. 

They aren't that bad in powder.
Unless it's retardedly steep.

I like that I can put the board over one shoulder, keeping my hands in my pockets.
The when I get to the chairlift, I can drop it off my shoulder.

Then put my front foot in & then use my back foot to lock the front foot in.

All whilst never taking my hands out of my pockets.

If you're old, or party too hard.
That's a pretty nice thing to be able to do.

Haha, their bomber too.
There is that.


TT


----------



## leeh (Aug 3, 2017)

haha cheers timmytard

I did say slightly older - not collecting my pension yet!


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

Find an older pair, you can find em for dirt cheap.

They haven't changed at all.
Different materials, colors, principal is still the same.


TT


----------



## Bataleon85 (Apr 29, 2017)

I ride Flows and Gnus and have never had a problem with deep snow or ice. I live in the northeast so it's about as sloppy as you can get. While it's true what they say about getting packed snow and ice in your binding making it harder to snap them shut, this is simply fixed by well... Taking your hand and sweeping them out just like you would any other binding. You might have to do it frequently if it's really coming down or you're riding in waist high shit (which I have), but that's going to be the least of your worries. I don't really get the hate for rear entry bindings. They've come a long way and are pretty much as good as anything else. As with all bindings, you get what you pay for. A top shelf model is going to be more comfortable and built of better materials than a budget model. As for details, I think Gnus are a slight improvement over Flows. Same concept with a little bit better ergonomics. 

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## Bataleon85 (Apr 29, 2017)

phillyphan said:


> Out of curiosity, why would you buy a flow binding if you didn't want the rear entry?


That's not the point. Rear entry is for casual use. Traditional entry option is handy for steeps and pow where sitting down to strap in may be more practical. Personally, I strap in on the lift and ride right off but on those occasions where I find myself walking to the line, it's good to have both options depending on the terrain. 

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## Bataleon85 (Apr 29, 2017)

Nivek said:


> Cause they just genuinely ride well


I agree. I've actually found that Flows and Gnus respond to my riding style better, especially the single piece Flows. They're unbeatable for toe edge power and the rockered baseplates make for easier presses and tripods.


----------



## Bataleon85 (Apr 29, 2017)

timmytard said:


> Find an older pair, you can find em for dirt cheap.
> 
> They haven't changed at all.
> Different materials, colors, principal is still the same.
> ...


Beg to differ. Flows have definitely changed. Gnu not as much, but Flows got MUCH better when they started using the kush beds, locking slap ratchets and nasty straps. I have a 10 year old pair of Flites and they're archaic compared to my 15/16 Fuses. 

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## SGboarder (Jun 24, 2012)

Bataleon85 said:


> Beg to differ. Flows have definitely changed. Gnu not as much, but Flows got MUCH better when they started using the kush beds, locking slap ratchets and nasty straps. I have a 10 year old pair of Flites and they're archaic compared to my 15/16 Fuses.


Agree with the first point (Flows are nothing like they used to be). Beg to differ on the second - Gnu bindings have changed just as much after the refresh last year.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

I have no problem with them. I prefer flows as they are the best for me. They arent for everyone though so I would try to demo them first. No problems in any conditions and the most comfortable and responsive bindings I have used. I use the hybrid straps..

I got a pair on sale last season for my son, the nx2. He usually rides union and didnt really adjust to the flow well. He could still out ride any of us but he ultimately went back to the unions.


----------

